# Found me some ice



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Let me just leave this here for you guys 12/30 sittin on 4-4.5" of ice


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

WHAAATTT?!? Oh what a tease! Is this for real? And you're not even going to share where you found it and keep it all to yourself?! What a guy.... lol private pond?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Backyard swimming pool I bet


----------



## TheSkoalBandit (Jun 25, 2012)

East Harbor? Heard there was patches of good ice with some standing water


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lmao it's legit and public lake in geauga county. I'll let you guys try to figure from that


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Does it have grass pike? Just narrowing the options.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

they were in fact catching.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm guessing tomorrow there will be half dozen guys out there.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

ldrjay said:


> I'm guessing tomorrow there will be half dozen guys out there.


Not if they don't know the lake


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Not if they don't know the lake


Lmao, this is great,


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

trapperjon said:


> Lmao, this is great,


Exactly what I was thinkin!!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Aquila had 4 inches yesterday but lots of dinks


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Fish2Win said:


> Aquila had 4 inches yesterday but lots of dinks


The couple 10" perch I caught today would say otherwise. But yes that's where I was. Fished about 2 hrs. Around 15-20 fish between gills perch and creek chubs. About 3" of snow on ice. Some wet spots around plus a little sloppy getting on but overall good. Fished 10 fow. If anyone attempts to fish it please still be careful


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> The couple 10" perch I caught today would say otherwise. But yes that's where I was. Fished about 2 hrs. Around 15-20 fish between gills perch and creek chubs. About 3" of snow on ice. Some wet spots around plus a little sloppy getting on but overall good. Fished 10 fow. If anyone attempts to fish it please still be careful


by saying there is still fish able ice people will be rushing right out. i may venture out that way.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone go fish it today?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep, tore them up!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 226799
> 
> Yep, tore them up!


they did again today! to bad I missed out due to work....


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Not sure what it was but got my line broke there two or three years ago by something huge while ice fishing.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

It has some massive grass carp there. I landed one last year after a 5 minute battle


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anybody fishin it today?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Been on meander all day, arms are tired from all the 18in crappie, ; )


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Funny I didn't see you John? Where you at? I came down through river with my John boat.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just remember on Sunday it is illegal to catch whales in Ohio.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I seen you go by, I was in full camo, (stealt mode)


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Change of plans, was gonna head to osp but decided Aquilla instead. I'll be fishing by 11-11:30


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 226799
> 
> Yep, tore them up!


I know that same spot! Seen it many times before, Always produces.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Out here now on 4.5-5" of ice. Getting on is rough had to use a board


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Dat der ice looks pretty thin...


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Good luck! Sitting here at my work desk wishing i was freezing.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

BFG said:


> Dat der ice looks pretty thin...


It looks it, but it's what I said it is. 4.5-5. 2 other guys just came out, not sure if they are on here or not


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

2 crappie around 11" with a whole bunch of 5-7" gills so far


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

What lake u out on bigeyurk


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Aquilla


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the response


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Aquilla


just pulled the trigger on a new flasher unit. time to sell the old one. I'll be out there my next day off.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

ldrjay said:


> just pulled the trigger on a new flasher unit. time to sell the old one. I'll be out there my next day off.


I think ray and I are headed to skeeter Monday if good enough ice


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Finished my day with around 60 fish. Mostly gills. 2 crappie. 1 bass. Ice never stopped talking today! Looking forward to getting on other lakes soon


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

lx_5i Marcum for 393. goons need to refreeze so I can try it after it gets delivery. now I need a new shanty and I'll be happy!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 227147
> 
> 2 crappie around 11" with a whole bunch of 5-7" gills so far


Good stuff! Do it up!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Back out here again. Sittin on 5.5-6" of ice, first fish, 10.5" crappie...hoping it's a sign of a good day


----------



## BuckeyeSixFive (Jul 29, 2016)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Back out here again. Sittin on 5.5-6" of ice, first fish, 10.5" crappie...hoping it's a sign of a good day


You at Aquila?


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice. I'll text you in a bit and let you know if I'm coming... Once I hear from the boss


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

What time is the party going on till?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

johnboy111711 said:


> What time is the party going on till?


Party never stops


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice Nice


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Eric, I ended up with 8 keepers, 10-13". Plus a few nicer gills. All after dark. You going back out today or to skeeter?


----------



## Worm harness (Sep 19, 2014)

Spent the day at Aquilla today., got there around 10am. Ice was between 5"-7", was quiet all day, not a single noise. Ice was definitely cloudy though, but at least 4" of clear under. There seems to be a bad spot straight out from the ramp, slightly to the right on the far side. It is clearly marked with red sticks in an X. Didn't go anywhere near that. I fished straight out of the boat ramp in 12'. Action was non stop, tiny perch, and small bluegill, with an occasional creek chub here and there. Most of the bluegill and perch were within 1 foot or 2 of the bottom. The creek chubs were at about 3'-5'. I would see the vex light up up there, so i was curious to see what was staying so shallow. Every time it lit up shallow, it was creek chubs, caught one every time that happened. Was really great to be out there though, met a couple nice people, caught a lot of fish, and the weather was nice.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I will prob get out there today.


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

ldrjay said:


> just pulled the trigger on a new flasher unit. time to sell the old one. I'll be out there my next day off.


How much for the old flasher and what make n model ?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

ldrjay said:


> just pulled the trigger on a new flasher unit. time to sell the old one. I'll be out there my next day off.


What flasher did you end up getting?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> What flasher did you end up getting?


marcum lx5i . comes today.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

ldrjay said:


> marcum lx5i . comes today.


Nice! I've had the 7 for the past 3 yrs. I gotta install the lastest update which enhances the shallow water performance down to 5ft.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Nice! I've had the 7 for the past 3 yrs. I gotta install the lastest update which enhances the shallow water performance down to 5ft.


That's what sold me other than price. updates.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

NoWake said:


> How much for the old flasher and what make n model ?


it was spoken for night I posted that I bought a new one. sorry.


----------

